# YouTube advances cash for 60 more original channels in Europe and the US



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*YouTube advances cash for 60 more original channels in Europe and the US*

Excerpt:

"Google pulls in nearly $2 billion a year in YouTube advertising revenue, but that's still a drop in the bucket compared to the $60 billion earned by broadcast networks. To rely less on viral cat videos or "Gangnam Style" breakouts, the company has announced that it's advanced funds to content producers like Jamie Oliver and Michael Cera to create 60 new original channels in France, the UK, Germany and the US. That's in addition to the 100 channels it already created last year, and Mountain View also said it would take that original launch up a notch in 2013 by providing even more funds to the most successful efforts by artists like Jay Z and Amy Poehler."

Full Story Here


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

In a related story........

*BBC announces YouTube original content channels for science, nature*

"Hot on the heels of YouTube's launch of 60 new original content channels, the BBC has announced that it will be partnering with Google's video service to present two of those. The UK broadcaster said it will introduce a nature channel, with content coming from its BBC Earth Productions unit, and a science channel featuring Top Gear presenter James May "and his crack team of scientists." The new portals will come online in 2013, and "Auntie Beeb" has also redesigned its six current YouTube stations and added new clips from Top Gear (season 18) and other original programs, too. All that comes along at the same time as the refreshed iPlayer -- another way the company's been creative with technology, lately."


----------

